# PB Leg Press SMASHED - 500KG



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Last night I smashed my PB Leg Press by 40KG was abit of a jump but I was up for a challenge.

I managed 13 reps; I put all my effort in to it. I was lightheaded & dizzy after but was worth it getting the satisfaction of smashing my PB.

Just thought i would share as nobody in the real world seems to care about personal best's haha

Thanks


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

What can you squat outer curiosity?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Well done mate! Proper reps I hope not like the 1/4 reps some of the lads do in my gym lol


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

4 1/2 plates (180) for reps.

What about you bud?


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Well done mate! Proper reps I hope not like the 1/4 reps some of the lads do in my gym lol


Yes, proper reps. In the space of about 9month i have gone from 120kg to 500kg so i am very pleased.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Sharpiedj said:


> 4 1/2 plates (180) for reps.
> 
> What about you bud?


A lot more than me don't worry  Just wanted to see what kinda carryover to your squats it had, some people claim to leg press hundreds and hundreds of kilo yet can't squat a potato sack which makes me think the reps are partial or their legs aren't as strong as they make out... nice work on the pb!


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> A lot more than me don't worry  Just wanted to see what kinda carryover to your squats it had, some people claim to leg press hundreds and hundreds of kilo yet can't squat a potato sack which makes me think the reps are partial or their legs aren't as strong as they make out... nice work on the pb!


Thanks bud


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Well done mate but I find it strange that your leg press is so vastly different to your squat. Have you been concentrating on leg press or something?

I squat 170 for reps and my leg press is 250 for 20 reps. Your squat is only 10kg more than mine but your leg press is nearly double!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

That's cause your doing 20 reps


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

anabolik said:


> Well done mate but I find it strange that your leg press is so vastly different to your squat. Have you been concentrating on leg press or something?
> 
> I squat 170 for reps and my leg press is 250 for 20 reps. Your squat is only 10kg more than mine but your leg press is nearly double!


I don't concentrate on either, i switch up my squat from front squat to back squat. I probs could push myself abit further with squat, I will let you know next Wednesday. If your leg pressing 250KG for 20 reps I recon you could easy push 300KG.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

You squat 4 plates but leg press 12.5 a side? 1/2 rep alert springs to mind.


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> You squat 4 plates but leg press 12.5 a side? 1/2 rep alert springs to mind.


I can assure you it's not 1/2 reps. I didn't write this for a debate was just merely to tell somebody who appreciates PB. If you want evidence that its full reps i shall get a video posted next week?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

anabolik said:


> Well done mate but I find it strange that your leg press is so vastly different to your squat. Have you been concentrating on leg press or something?


I squat around 130 for reps a pb of 150 for 1 and can do 320 x8 on leg press

I squat 170 for reps and my leg press is 250 for 20 reps. Your squat is only 10kg more than mine but your leg press is nearly double!


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Rq355 said:


> how many reps can you get on 180 squat?
> 
> I trained with a pro the other day he squatted 180x14 then 400x 30 on leg press


8 reps going slooow and deeeep.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Sharpiedj said:


> I can assure you it's not 1/2 reps. I didn't write this for a debate was just merely to tell somebody who appreciates PB. If you want evidence that its full reps i shall get a video posted next week?


Go for it - I won't hold my breath but i will gladly apologise if proven wrong.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

It depends on the leg press so its a bit strange for people to compare to squat. there is no variation on squat. the weight is the same nomatter who or where you are. a leg press can differ greatly depending on the machine, the incline of the ramp, if its a cable or plate loaded, if it is well oiled etc etc.

I have leg pressed 320kg on a leg press in my current gym but couldnt do more than 200kg on a leg press in the gym back home. totally different machines.

your squat is very impressive btw.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Very impressive lift.

My squat is miles behind my leg press, i feel everything in my leg on the leg press but technique/poor flexibility/weak stabilising muscles seem to hold me back on squats (140 was my best for 5 once), and for that reason, gay/wimpy/cop out whatever i rarely do squats, if its leg day i just wanna hammer me legs - simples.

Well done matey. :thumb:


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> You squat 4 plates but leg press 12.5 a side? 1/2 rep alert springs to mind.


just outer interest matt, i know you can squat an elephant, but do you leg press and if so what sort of numbers?


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Come on give the guy a break. Half rep or not he's happy that he himself has hit 500kg. Congratulate him.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice lifting that! I can't wait til I can hit 200! Never mind 500.

What are your other stats like if you don't mind me asking? Height + weight etc


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for the response guys, I will get a video uploaded this Thursday with 500kg on a leg press machine FULL REPS - I feel like I have to prove myself like I am in the wrong for hitting a PB.

@-AC- -Totally agree with this one all machines are different, thanks though bro.

@thunderstruck - I started off and it felt **** at first squatting 2 plates when my partner was doing 4 - 5 plates. But I kept adding weight each week. Hoping to get 5 plates before end of the year.

@Mey - Cheers

@Shaunmac - Height - 5"9

Weight - 14.6


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

bongon95 said:


> just outer interest matt, i know you can squat an elephant, but do you leg press and if so what sort of numbers?


When I have leg pressed iirc we squatted first then worked upto 600kgs x 5 reps on a Hammer Strength 45 degree leg press.

I don't make a habbit of it though.


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> When I have leg pressed iirc we squatted first then worked upto 600kgs x 5 reps on a Hammer Strength 45 degree leg press.
> 
> I don't make a habbit of it though.


Big pressing going on there. Hopefully one day i can say i have pressed 600.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Sharpiedj said:


> Big pressing going on there. Hopefully one day i can say i have pressed 600.


It is irrelivant, focus on squatting half of that and your legs and body will be bigger for it.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

Sharpiedj said:


> Thanks for the response guys, I will get a video uploaded this Thursday with 500kg on a leg press machine FULL REPS - I feel like I have to prove myself like I am in the wrong for hitting a PB.
> 
> @-AC- -Totally agree with this one all machines are different, thanks though bro.
> 
> ...


you definately shouldnt feel bad for hitting a pb, 500kg is alot of weight partial or not. but lets be honest youve probably seen it yourself alot of people in various gyms putting on too much weight and hardly moving the bar\machine or getting hte spotter to do all the work. so its understandable for peoples first reaction to be "500kg must be a partial" get your vid up and im sure you,ll get some reps for it


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

pb on leg press is 420kg for 10 but could smash more if going for power.

squat pb is 180 for 4 deep. going for 190 tomorrow.

for me training legs is a must weekly.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i wanna see the 180kg squat foe reps i also wanna know how many reps .

leg press is sh1t unless done single leg .


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

@bongon95 - Thanks bro

@soob the dug - Some great weight there, I love leg training nothing beats feeling the pain

@ewen - I might as well bring a DVD out & when I say for reps I meant 12 not 26


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sharpiedj said:


> @ewen - I might as well bring a DVD out & when I say for reps I meant 12 not 26


180kg squat for 12 reps , dvd video either is good .


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

£6 a copy


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sharpiedj said:


> £6 a copy


ill transfer it over from my bank heres the bank link so you know who its off ... www.ithinkyourfullofsh1t.co.uk


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Film all your lifts mate and put them on here.

Leg press is gay and should never be done anyway.

Only joking bud. Good work..Now let's see them vids !!!


----------



## BigRampage (Jul 26, 2011)

500 that's very impressive!

squatting is by far my worst exercise! A mixture of bad technique and flexibility, the most I've squatted is 140 for 3 but I can leg press 320 for 10 knees all the way to the chest.

Although I've recently learnt how to front squat with very good technique so I'm concentrating on this now to get the weight up.

Does anyone else struggle with back squats but find front squats easier technique wise?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BigRampage said:


> 500 that's very impressive!
> 
> squatting is by far my worst exercise! A mixture of bad technique and flexibility, the most I've squatted is 140 for 3 but I can leg press 320 for 10 knees all the way to the chest.
> 
> ...


Front squats are good but they are NOT a substitute for back squats. Do some mobility exercises and loads of stretching and squat till you drop


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> ill transfer it over from my bank heres the bank link so you know who its off ... www.ithinkyourfullofsh1t.co.uk


Do you have some kind of issue with me ? You have never seen me, never seen a picture of me. So why are you so negative towards my goals & PB?

Why would i lie about what i can leg press ? What is your best leg press ?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Sharpiedj said:


> Do you have some kind of issue with me ? You have never seen me, never seen a picture of me. So why are you so negative towards my goals & PB?
> 
> Why would i lie about what i can leg press ? What is your best leg press ?


It's not a competition.He is a competitive strongman so prob not the best person to get into a strength comp with anyway.............

i think people are dubious about your form rather than the fact you shifted 500kg.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I think the point is that Leg Press is a subjective lift - ie a lot depends on the machine used. It also isn't as 'honest' a lift as is the squat insofar as the machine does a lot of the work for you.

I occasionally Leg Press - I have one in my home gym - but usually only for high reps in the 20 range as I feel that low reps do little for leg development. I have squatted over 300kg in the past but have never used much more weight than that whilst using the Leg Press as it is more a 'feel' than a 'power' exercise.


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

gduncan said:


> It's not a competition.He is a competitive strongman so prob not the best person to get into a strength comp with anyway.............
> 
> i think people are dubious about your form rather than the fact you shifted 500kg.


I am not after a strength competition just questioning him as to why he's so negative.


----------



## BigRampage (Jul 26, 2011)

@tassotti thanks for your advice.

I will definately keep trying to nail back squats with perfect form.


----------



## w0nderw0m4n (Mar 19, 2012)

Sharpiedj said:


> Yes, proper reps. In the space of about 9month i have gone from 120kg to 500kg so i am very pleased.


lol ive only been lifting 13 wks and started at 80kg and last did leg press about 3 wks ago and was on 120kg x 12 so hopefully i 1 day might get to 500kg :blush: lol well done xx


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sharpiedj said:


> Do you have some kind of issue with me ? You have never seen me, never seen a picture of me. So why are you so negative towards my goals & PB?
> 
> Why would i lie about what i can leg press ? What is your best leg press ?


dude im pulling yer pi55er .

im not suggesting your lying im just asking for a video of your 180kg squat for 12 good reps , if they are spot on i shall apologize for any bad feeling .


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

ewen said:


> dude im pulling yer pi55er .
> 
> im not suggesting your lying im just asking for a video of your 180kg squat for 12 good reps , if they are spot on i shall apologize for any bad feeling .


No worries, if I provide a video with 12 reps deep as the Titanic do I get some free fat burners


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sharpiedj said:


> No worries, if I provide a video with 12 reps deep as the Titanic do I get some free fat burners


haha no .

but i will send you my old `love` sock and give you an apology


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I think the point is that Leg Press is a subjective lift - ie a lot depends on the machine used. It also isn't as 'honest' a lift as is the squat insofar as the machine does a lot of the work for you.
> 
> I occasionally Leg Press - I have one in my home gym - but usually only for high reps in the 20 range as I feel that low reps do little for leg development. I have squatted over 300kg in the past but have never used much more weight than that whilst using the Leg Press as it is more a 'feel' than a 'power' exercise.


have to agree, we recently got a new leg press in our gym. I liked the older one as the back could be adjusted.

The new one feels easier which means you can pile more weights on. only problem being is the back does not move and some big guys have injured themselves on it because of this. it does make you work harder though but still prefered the older machine


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Congrats, 500kg is a heavy lump to be shifting around no matter what your ROM is.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

why dont people say well done on his pb and leave it at that.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Well done 500kg that's like half a ton or summat

I ain't able for half of that!!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Well done mate,

A guy I know was in the British final and everyone commented that he had by far the best legs size and shape, he doesn't squat!


----------



## IronChest (May 22, 2012)

well done - in for the video too :thumbup1:


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Comment away, any criticism is welcome


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Pic of driving licence or its not you :lol:

Just kidding - Pretty decent reps, mate well done.


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

Good job mate, lot of weight shifted regardless.

But one thing I am going to mention, I'm understanding what people are saying about the leg press differing a lot, the one in my gym is MASSIVE and has a huge ROM in it, but you can only fit about 400kg tops, sucks!


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Nice mate


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice work.

Leg press at the Dw I go to you are less upright so you're able to go deeper.

Also I can't press as much as I can on a more vertical bench.

Looking forward to the squat vid also.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Sharpiedj said:


> Comment away, any criticism is welcome


Good job. However...that type of leg press machine it seems like the weights only move about half the distance that your legs are moving on each rep meaning the rom you think you're doing is only actually half in reality making it easier to press bigger weights.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

anabolik said:


> Good job. However...that type of leg press machine it seems like the weights only move about half the distance that your legs are moving on each rep meaning the rom you think you're doing is only actually half in reality making it easier to press bigger weights.


Sh1t machine,gearing at 1/3 realy,i know you had not realised bud but lift is nearer 360,mechanics in play there,sorry


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Sh1t machine,gearing at 1/3 realy,i know you had not realised bud but lift is nearer 360,mechanics in play there,sorry


No that's not a problem at all, i have said in a previous thread that the leg press machines a weird machine i dont rate it.

As i always train at the same gym with the same machine it is still technically my PB.

I will get a squat video up some time soon, just needs to be when 3 of us are training.

- - - Updated - - -



biglbs said:


> Sh1t machine,gearing at 1/3 realy,i know you had not realised bud but lift is nearer 360,mechanics in play there,sorry


No that's not a problem at all, i have said in a previous thread that the leg press machines a weird machine i dont rate it.

As i always train at the same gym with the same machine it is still technically my PB.

I will get a squat video up some time soon, just needs to be when 3 of us are training.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Sharpiedj said:


> Just thought i would share as nobody in the real world seems to care about personal best's haha
> 
> Thanks


Not true, just no-one cares about Leg Pressing....


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

what a let down sharpie, i saw the title and thought u had done a good rep with it, proving me wrong from our debate in the other thread last week

but alas, it's the same "sharpie-rep" from last week lol

let's put this to bed with a nice vid of a full 500kg leg press and reps of a 180 squat to a minimum of parallel

then i really will be shot down

:2guns:

:thumbup1:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

My only critiscism of the video is that some cvnts been leaving dumbells all over the floor :whistling:


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

not sure about the machine.

On my one at my gym if you dont press it it crushes you simple, the end.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Sharpiedj said:


> No that's not a problem at all, i have said in a previous thread that the leg press machines a weird machine i dont rate it.
> 
> As i always train at the same gym with the same machine it is still technically my PB.
> 
> ...


That is true,a Pb it was,corrected!


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Dave 0511 said:


> what a let down sharpie, i saw the title and thought u had done a good rep with it, proving me wrong from our debate in the other thread last week
> 
> but alas, it's the same "sharpie-rep" from last week lol
> 
> ...


This thread was made months ago.....


----------

